# 75 gal long tank :)



## Austin S. (Sep 6, 2015)

Finally finished with her new home. Credit goes to my wife, as she made the whole thing!! 
https://youtu.be/EheThyhqzXU

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## EulersK (Sep 6, 2015)

I absolutely love this! This is exactly what I've been wanting to do with my T. stirmi, make a display piece. Seriously, 10/10 on this - not overdone, not gaudy, just extremely natural looking. Even the hide looks like something you'd run into in a forest.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, that's a really natural looking set-up.  Looks impressive...well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2015)

Great set up :clap:


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 6, 2015)

Very pleasing to look at and I bet T makes itself right at home.  Very natural.


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Our T room is getting pretty large and we needed a good display tank. I think she freakin nailed it. All I did was dump the dirt in and mix my mix. She then told me to leave the room. After bickering I finally left (I myself am analretardent when it comes to my babies homes). About an hour later she said ok come look! I was shocked lol. She did research and everything on their natural habitat. Keep in mind, she HATES spiders. I paid her $20. Hahah. 

Here are a few pics I snagged.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is beautiful!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ah wow Austin that is beautiful! Your wife really has some great talent there, I wish I was that creative with my enclosures.

But I'll be like:
*gah, sees nice enclosure*
*now me is going to make nice enclosure*
*starts making nice enclosure*
*realises me can't make nice enclosure*
*sobs*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 7, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> But I'll be like:
> *gah, sees nice enclosure*
> *now me is going to make nice enclosure*
> *starts making nice enclosure*
> ...


Me in a nutshell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 7, 2015)

Your wife is extremely talented and I might say way under paid


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 7, 2015)

I wanna take notes.

What kind of plants are in there? Where did you get them? How are you keeping them alive? I want all my tank to look like this lol.


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 7, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> That is beautiful!


 Thank you!!



lalberts9310 said:


> Ah wow Austin that is beautiful! Your wife really has some great talent there, I wish I was that creative with my enclosures.
> 
> But I'll be like:
> *gah, sees nice enclosure*
> ...


 Lmao. You can do it! Google ideas. If his picture thread is still up, I would suggest looking through TheNaturals thread. He was a big inspiration to us. Sadly, I'm not sure what happened to him. I believe his spiders were taken away from him via the government or something. 



Biollantefan54 said:


> Me in a nutshell


Hehe. Patience is a virtue!



sdsnybny said:


> Your wife is extremely talented and I might say way under paid


I do have to agree, but that is on top of what I give her, so I think it equals out, lol. 




Biollantefan54 said:


> I wanna take notes.
> 
> What kind of plants are in there? Where did you get them? How are you keeping them alive? I want all my tank to look like this lol.


Ok. Well first off. We thought the tank was waaaay too big for her, until I got her out of her own home and forgot how big she actually is. I'll have to get a ruler tomorrow by her, but by eyeing it she looks around 10" or bigger. 
The soil is a sand, peat moss, vermiculite, and pesticide free soil, all mixed up. 
Dirt was poured in and sloped. I had this huge log for several years that was initially purchased for this tank, but never knew what to do with it until now. 
I'll have to get the label for the ground cover tomorrow as well, but during a certain part of the season, it blooms with tiny purple flours (these in bloom will really make this tank pop). There is a fluorescent bulb on top. It will stay on for 12 hrs a day in order to keep the plants alive. The moss is a mix of New Zealand sphagnum, and sun dried green moss which was purchased at lowes in the garden section. The green moss has seedlings in it and will grow with proper care as well. 
The tank is roomy for a reason as well. More live plants will be added to add to the lushous tropical appeal. 

I'm sure I'll keep this updated. Especially once she settles in. She's just checking things out, and will be for a few days.

---------- Post added 09-06-2015 at 11:55 PM ----------

I need to add, that the only live plants in there are the ground cover at the top of the tank. You can see her setting on it in that picture. All of the plants "growing" on the sides are all fake plants. I might add she did an excellent job blending in those.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 7, 2015)

not calling you a liar good buddy, but are you sure its a long??from the looks im seeing here looks like its shorter deep than it is tall.. but if its a long that would make it 72 x 18 x 13 Tall, as apposed to the 'tall' at 48 x 18 x 21 Tall   either way thats ALOT of space for a stirmi and looks hellatiously good.. i bet that weighs just as much right now with all that moist dirt, as mine does with 1" of rock and ~72g of water lmao


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 7, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> not calling you a liar good buddy, but are you sure its a long??from the looks im seeing here looks like its shorter deep than it is tall.. but if its a long that would make it 72 x 18 x 13 Tall, as apposed to the 'tall' at 48 x 18 x 21 Tall   either way thats ALOT of space for a stirmi and looks hellatiously good.. i bet that weighs just as much right now with all that moist dirt, as mine does with 1" of rock and ~72g of water lmao


Well heck dude, lol I think it's a long! Stop giving me more things that I have to do tomorrow on my day off! Haha. Now I have to measure it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 7, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Well heck dude, lol I think it's a long! Stop giving me more things that I have to do tomorrow on my day off! Haha. Now I have to measure it! [emoji14]


hey now  im just an aquarist lover and tech the long and tall is like a $180 difference in the aquatic world [new tank that is] lol also means a huge diff if your using a real stand ;D i coulda got technical and said its actualy only X amount of gallons [because U.S. measures outside and rounds up lol] but id love to hear if you have an actual long they arnt so common anymore, especialy black rims and without black silicone....
 i personaly have an OLD 75 long thats back when they used like ~1" glass and metal frames[yes frames when it was 6 sides of chrome looking metal].. has a leak and im just too lazy to scrape all the silicon out lmaoo


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nicely done.  What's the top made of, screen?  if so, you have something to change.  Tarantulas can rip thru that, and for a Theraphosa, it would be even easier to tear a hole in.  Besides, screen lets out too much humidity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soundsmith (Sep 7, 2015)

That looks awesome! Great work.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 7, 2015)

That's a stunning tank.

I'd pay much more than $20 to have one designed like that.
Your wife is cheap.


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nicely done looks amazing 

Got to agree with Poec54 about the screen top, cause they mean nothing to T's that like to climb and chew stuff, you could use the same lid corners but replace the screen with hard plastic with holes.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 7, 2015)

MarkmD said:


> Very nicely done looks amazing
> 
> Got to agree with Poec54 about the screen top, cause they mean nothing to T's that like to climb and chew stuff, you could use the same lid corners but replace the screen with hard plastic with holes.


+2 to the drilled plastic or glass.. I didnt notice it till poec pointed out (looked like open top on phone) seeing as its a 75 its prob the 16-18g wire but id rather not plus that humidity will be a huge pain to keep up even with all that moss (and the mold at the bottom? Eeeew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 7, 2015)

MarkmD said:


> Got to agree with Poec54 about the screen top, cause they mean nothing to T's that like to climb and chew stuff, you could use the same lid corners but replace the screen with hard plastic with holes.



And tarantulas can get their claws caught on them and hang by one leg until you happen to find them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 7, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> And tarantulas can get their claws caught on them and hang by one leg until you happen to find them.


I had that when I got my first Rosea years ago and found her upside down (stuck on screen top) then from that day on i condemned using any screen top.


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. As for the lid, it is metal. 





Scissors cannot cut it. There's no way she can chew it. 

I do agree on her trying to hang though, but after checking on her just now, it seems she has already made home exactly where I wanted her to. She's already began burrowing and is eating a Dubai right now. In my experience, with her, once she has settled in, burrows, etc., she will not wonder anymore. 






If I see her on a non stop wonder again, I will figure something out to avoid her climbing the metal screen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prle (Sep 7, 2015)

Outstanding setup. That's the display tank in full meanings of the words.

Someone said he would pay for such setup, so put me as No.2 on waiting list.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 7, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> She's already began burrowing and is eating a Dubai right now.


How dare you feed a wonderfull city to ur T 

Im not so concerned with her climbing (only arboreals here in my room have been on lid and my genic hugs the cork side but back foot touches ground) but comng from a herp keeper..trust me that lid will let all moisture vanish.. The moss will be bone dry in there within a few days to a week id bet without routine misting

Find out if its a 75 tall or long yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 7, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> How dare you feed a wonderfull city to ur T
> 
> Im not so concerned with her climbing (only arboreals here in my room have been on lid and my genic hugs the cork side but back foot touches ground) but comng from a herp keeper..trust me that lid will let all moisture vanish.. The moss will be bone dry in there within a few days to a week id bet without routine misting
> 
> Find out if its a 75 tall or long yet?


Haha not yet. 

Well shoot. Until pay day, I may just use some Saran Wrap in the mean time.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 7, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Haha not yet.
> 
> Well shoot. Until pay day, I may just use some Saran Wrap in the mean time.


That could work, or even packing tape. Slick side twards her.. Yea i had the same idea with my first snake viv.. Made a big ol terraria with live plants growing lights etc etc.... And thanks to the screen top *flush sound* money right down the drain. I couldnt keep it misted enough, and i was going through half gallon of eater a day (granted mine had no sand was dirt coco peat mix).. May wana think about geting a lil cleanup crew too sense you used pure dirt molds bound to sprout in the lower layers (dont want mustrooms added to you mix lol).. With a cage that size you could pull off any sorta isopod (i have a chromatus who has giant oramge and striped in with her to make colors clash with the leaf littr just for ideas)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous setup by your wife there, $20...does she work on commission?

Joking aside Austin, that is truly an accomplishment, an example of how much you as keeper are devoted to Ts. It's like you took T-keeping to the next level.

-Steve


----------



## EDED (Sep 7, 2015)

Cool wife
Cool terrarium

You are a lucky man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow what a palace!!


----------



## cold blood (Sep 7, 2015)

My P. nigricolor would probably love that place.

One thing, do you worry about prey items, such as crickets, having too many places to hide.   I'd think finding prey (for you) would be darn near impossible if something should escape the initial attack or slips past the t even briefly.

Just a thought anyway.    I set up my nigricolor with the idea of giving her a nice place to hide, but NOT giving crickets a place to.....and similar to your stirmi, the Pamph is an exceedingly aggressive eater...still once in a while a cricket does still manage to elude the initial attack.


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 8, 2015)

cold blood said:


> My P. nigricolor would probably love that place.
> 
> One thing, do you worry about prey items, such as crickets, having too many places to hide.   I'd think finding prey (for you) would be darn near impossible if something should escape the initial attack or slips past the t even briefly.
> 
> Just a thought anyway.    I set up my nigricolor with the idea of giving her a nice place to hide, but NOT giving crickets a place to.....and similar to your stirmi, the Pamph is an exceedingly aggressive eater...still once in a while a cricket does still manage to elude the initial attack.


After she showed me, I packed each nook and cranny with dirt to try and avoid this as much as possible, but I am sure some may hide out though. With her, she usually only eats what I feed her. Nothing usually escapes her grasp as everything is dropped right onto her. I tried feeding her a female dubia yesterday evening, she wasn't interested. Looks like I'll have something to look for when I get home today. I don't want babies running around in there.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> After she showed me, I packed each nook and cranny with dirt to try and avoid this as much as possible, but I am sure some may hide out though. With her, she usually only eats what I feed her. Nothing usually escapes her grasp as everything is dropped right onto her. I tried feeding her a female dubia yesterday evening, she wasn't interested. Looks like I'll have something to look for when I get home today. I don't want babies running around in there.


Lol oh god and theyd thrive so well....

Ps find out on tall or long? Ima keep hounding till i know xD


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol oh god and theyd thrive so well....
> 
> Ps find out on tall or long? Ima keep hounding till i know xD


Bringing the measuring tape home today. It was left at the office! Lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 8, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Bringing the measuring tape home today. It was left at the office! Lol


*cough* excuses *cough* *cough* ehhhem sorry its flue season  keep me informed lmao


----------



## Chris11 (Sep 8, 2015)

Marvelous!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 9, 2015)

This is nice! There was a guy on here a couple years ago had a very nice planted tank for a stirmi and it had a  misting system too. It was a beautiful setup.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 10, 2015)

***still waiting to find out which 75 OP had...hint~hint haha***


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 10, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone. As for the lid, it is metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. She is eating a "Dubia" in her "Dubai" style enclosure.


----------



## EDED (Sep 10, 2015)

^haha

Austin, if you have a salt water fish tank, 
you can move it next to your spider for ocean view front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 10, 2015)

EDED said:


> ^haha
> 
> Austin, if you have a salt water fish tank,
> you can move it next to your spider for ocean view front


All i can see now is a meme showing that saying "close 'nuff" lol


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 14, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> ***still waiting to find out which 75 OP had...hint~hint haha***


Ok, well I measured it with a crappy yard stick. Just the length though. It's no where near 72". It measured about 50" long. I'm no aquarium systematic genus of sizes though, it was just sold to me as a 72 long. Still, the tanks worked out great still. 

I found that dang dubia that was on the loose too. She still hasn't really settled in, but has taken refuge under the log, but has not done much digging. The plants on the other hand, are THRIVING like non other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 14, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Ok, well I measured it with a crappy yard stick. Just the length though. It's no where near 72". It measured about 50" long. I'm no aquarium systematic genus of sizes though, it was just sold to me as a 72 long. Still, the tanks worked out great still.
> 
> I found that dang dubia that was on the loose too. She still hasn't really settled in, but has taken refuge under the log, but has not done much digging. The plants on the other hand, are THRIVING like non other.


Lol was you measuring the trim? Because glass is like i think 1/4" and same lord only knows how thick trim is which should equal a bit more twards 75show..... And hah thats why you cant believe what everyone says eh? Forreal a glass 75 show runs almost 200 cheeper then a long brand new(and usualy longs are kept within the aquaria comunity as they are not common and almost demanded by some keepers even 2nd hand).. When you said long i was like "holy crackrocks he payed like 350 to house a stirmy?!?!?!" lmao now knowing it was most likely a standard 75 from petstore only running a 150ish new bout 50-75 2nd hand around here for herps sounds SO much more reasonable lmao tho im sure you have ALOT more into it now exccluding your lovely ladies price xP


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Sep 17, 2015)

Absolutely stunning - both the spider and the tank! Make sure your wife knows what a fantastic job she did!


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 17, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol was you measuring the trim? Because glass is like i think 1/4" and same lord only knows how thick trim is which should equal a bit more twards 75show..... And hah thats why you cant believe what everyone says eh? Forreal a glass 75 show runs almost 200 cheeper then a long brand new(and usualy longs are kept within the aquaria comunity as they are not common and almost demanded by some keepers even 2nd hand).. When you said long i was like "holy crackrocks he payed like 350 to house a stirmy?!?!?!" lmao now knowing it was most likely a standard 75 from petstore only running a 150ish new bout 50-75 2nd hand around here for herps sounds SO much more reasonable lmao tho im sure you have ALOT more into it now exccluding your lovely ladies price xP


Yeah, was measuring trim to trim, lol. The tank was free, so too bad it wasn't a long! 



8Legs8Eyes said:


> Absolutely stunning - both the spider and the tank! Make sure your wife knows what a fantastic job she did!


Thank you! She does, and really enjoys doing all my other rehousing's now.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 17, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Yeah, was measuring trim to trim, lol. The tank was free, so too bad it wasn't a long!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! She does, and really enjoys doing all my other rehousing's now.


Well even better, to bad wasnt a long indeed.. But that would have been a TON of space for a stirmi lmao...and now you havean interior decorator for all your Ts


----------



## parthicus (Sep 17, 2015)

That enclosure is awesome!


----------

